# A new impulse buy



## Battou (Jun 6, 2008)

I just picked up a mint condition Argus C3 this past weekend....


I'll post some pics of it as soon as I have relyable internet access back


----------



## Battou (Jun 7, 2008)

I'll have to reshoot the front but.....


----------



## usayit (Jun 7, 2008)

Nice find!   looks to be in tip top condition.


----------



## Battou (Jun 7, 2008)

the inside looks almost as good as the outside, there was a little bit of corrotion powder on the advance sprocket (or what ever it's called) but a quick blast with air took that right out. It was not until I took it out of the leather case that I noticed the slight peeling of the leatherette, but that is little stuff, I can take care of that if it gets too bad.


----------



## compur (Jun 7, 2008)

Cool C3.

I once found a "giant C3" that was actually a dealers display item.  It was an
exact replica of the C3 but about 2 feet wide.  It was made at the Argus
factory and there were very few of them.  This was some years ago. I put it
on eBay with a very low opening bid, not knowing what to expect.  It sold for
over $1200!  The buyer said he was putting it in the Argus Camera Museum
(I didn't even know there was one).


----------



## Mitica100 (Jun 7, 2008)

compur said:


> Cool C3.
> 
> I once found a "giant C3" that was actually a dealers display item.  It was an
> exact replica of the C3 but about 2 feet wide.  It was made at the Argus
> ...



How very cool! It happened to me as well, bought a little Kodak cam (folding box) from the 1880-1890s and it sold on eBay to a Kodak curator.

The C3 is deceptively simple but it has some good piece of glass. The Cintar was pretty good back then, I've seen chromes shot with that lens in the 60s and they were s-h-a-r-p !!!


----------



## Battou (Jun 8, 2008)

Ironically enough, I found another one today....I did not pick it up cuz I have one, and that one was a little over twice what I paid for this one. lol


----------



## Battou (Jun 9, 2008)

I was doing some reading on these cameras and I am seeing that I should be able to change lenses......Was that correct? if so How do I get them off?


----------



## compur (Jun 9, 2008)

Here is a manual for the C3.  Removing the lens is on page 20.


----------



## Battou (Jun 9, 2008)

compur said:


> Here is a manual for the C3.  Removing the lens is on page 20.



Thanks, I'll have to take a look at that later on tonight, Due to the resent reformatting of this computer I have to reinstall the PDF reader, but I can't do that at the moment. I am twelve hours into a download of backup filse with only an hour and a half remaining.


----------

